# Buying CO2 tank near Boston, MA



## rishy21 (May 31, 2006)

Greetings, 
Can anyone please recommend me a place where I can buy and/or refill a 5 lb CO2 tank near Boston MA; or just give reference to website.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Sorry I can't help witht hte refill but Kegerators, Wine Refrigerators, Water Coolers, Beer Taps, Compact Refrigerators | BeverageFactory.com usually has fairly hard to beat prices for canisters. I found my local refill place by contacting local welding supply shops and asking where they got their CO2 tanks from. Another good tip, my local place will only swap your empty tank for a filled one so if you have a fancy aluminium tank you may end up getting a steel one in return.

Luck!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Try calling around to places that service fire extinguishers. 

Welding shops almost always swap. Fire extinguisher service shops (larger ones) fill.


----------

